# 1st Post, Quick question



## guitarguy (Sep 14, 2009)

So I picked up a guitar at a rummage sale this weekend. The guy was asking $40, I talked him down to $30. A guitar for $30, can you say AWESOME??? Anyway, I've been trying to figure out exactly what I bought. I was told from a very reliable source that the body and neck were crafted from "nada" now I've never heard of this wood before, I'm not even sure I'm spelling it right, haha.:blink: The guy pronounced it (nA-duh) like "name".

As I understand it, names for wood can be somewhat ambiguous with common names and all, but I was hoping to find out what the heck my guitar is made of, what is "nada" what is it similar to? It's covered with a solid black finish but what might it look like?

Thanks in advance for any comments.

-Scott


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Never heard of nada wood...except in Spanish (translated :a quantity of no importance, nothing) or slang (example: That's nada knife, _this_ is a knife). I may just learn something here if nada wood is real.

Could it be narra wood ? It is used in instrument making...but awful pretty so I don't see why it would be covered over with a black finish.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

It's nada wood.....it's da pla:laughing:stic stuff.


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 14, 2009)

:blink: Uhh, possibly ya. I'll have to check my voicemail one more time and listen more carefully. 

Ya i searched it on google. nada. 

I cannot imagine how this could possibly help but here she is:

http://reranch.com/reranch/viewtopic.php?p=339069#339069

There's really nothing wrong with it, but I was considering a refin. If I strip that ugly poly off and find narra... cool, very cool


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 14, 2009)

alright, pretty sure it's nyatoh (nay-doh)

i mis heard it as (nay-duh)

thanks anyway. i'll definitely be lurking here for a long while now.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

How do it sound and play? Then we can replace the nada wood with duct tape


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, knowing that it is nyatoh is not much help. I can name you at least 15 distinct species of wood all of which share that as a common name and taken together they have over 400 common names among them. It's a mess.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

phinds said:


> Unfortunately, knowing that it is nyatoh is not much help. I can name you at least 15 distinct species of wood all of which share that as a common name and taken together they have over 400 common names among them. It's a mess.


Sounds worse than "Ironwood". Try convincing an old timer who has never left his particular county, that his "ironwood" is only one among hundreds of other ironwoods on the planet. :wallbash:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I build guitars from the timber i mill.That way i know what wood is there.Here's the last one i made.


----------

